
Don't Let Sweat Equity Create 'Phantom Income' - ibejoeb
http://www.entrepreneur.com/magazine/entrepreneursstartupsmagazine/2010/march/205310.html
======
jckay
This is a crazy interesting article. Just for starters i think Option #3 is
the best. Taking a "loan" from the company is the most simple, least
complicated approach.

What i think is even more interesting is the idea of " what percentage of the
company is "sweat equity" worth?" - I recently was working with someone to
start up a company. I was not going to be able to put in as much sweat equity
as she was right away and we ultimately could not agree on legal terms we both
felt comfortable with.

Any one have any experience in this?

